# civil engineering for ICEI(India)



## ice35 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi
I am 35 yo single man form Calcutta,India.Can I get job in India if i do the diploma from civil engineering for ICEI(India)?
I cant apply for Govt jobs at this age because i have crossed 32 yrs age limit!
Thanks 
Regards


----------

